# Windows 95 krnl386.exe error



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok.

I was having a good day. An old project of mine was being able to bring my old Windows 95 computer on to the Internet. I had a ethernet card lying around, so I installed it (after a little trouble) and was soon getting much needed updates for it. I found an .exe for USB support for Win95 so I got it. It came with several USB support things. One was from Microsoft, the other 3 or 4 were from others. I installed the Microsoft one first, restarted, and then began installing the others. After I tried a couple, one of them didn't install. All it did was show files transferring to Windows\System directory. The computer soon froze up. I did a hard restart (ctrl+alt+ del x2). I tried to get into Windows, but it says,

Invalid VxD dynamic link call from NTKERN(0B) + 0000000AC to device "VMM ,'' service 199.
Your Windows configuration is invalid. Run the Windows setup program again to correct this problem.

There's also the great "Press Y for yes to run Windows or N for no" dialog. I hit Y, multiple times to try to boot. It says:

While initializing device NTKERN:
Windows Protection Error. You need to restart your computer

Then I power it off. I try to boot into safe mode to remove the bad driver, but it says:

While initializing device SHELL:
Cannot find or load required file KRNL386.exe. The file was not found.

Press any key to continue.

So one way or another, I can't get into Windows. I don't have a boot disk (floppy), and I reallllly don't want to reformat because there are many many many things that are important on there. I still have the serial and CD for Win95 though.

I had just gotten virus protection for it, but I installed the USB support first. I know there's a good chance that they could've been malware.

If anyone could help me solve this, it would be greatly appreciated.

I also found this on Microsoft's database. I just can't interpret it very well.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;70467


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi have you removed the ethernet card and see if it will boot.
D/load a boot disk.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

I tried removing the ethernet card...no luck, Safe mode or normal.
Which boot disk do I want?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi d/load Win98 boot disk..should be usable on Win95.
Or http://www.putergeek.com/downloads/#win95b_boot


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

I have 95b. Can't I just get that one?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes go for it.
D/load to floppy..not sure this will work on Win95.
Put the floppy in the drive.
At the a: prompt.
Type.
Cd C:\
Then.
scanreg /restore


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like the USB or ethernet driver is corrupt or not valid with your configuartion. Here is Microsoft's take on the matter:

"Invalid VxD dynamic link call from <Part 1> to device <Part 2>, service <Part 3>" error message in Windows 95

"Invalid VxD dynamic link call from VNBT(01) 0000F4aa" error message after you install Windows 95, Windows 98, or Windows Millennium Edition on a computer that participates on a TCP/IP-based network

Hope this helps. I'm thinking the second link may be more relevant because you weren't having problems before you installed TCP/IP ("ethernet")


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the links. The first one is more relavent.

And yes, the problem is one of the USB drivers I installed was corrupt. However, without a floppy drive on ANY of the other computers I have (I've tried, none seem to work with XP. They work once, then stop -- but that can be another problem). Is there any way at all to get into Windows and delete the driver or edit the boot sequence where it skips that driver?

SDFOX 7 -- it's nice to have a Windows 95 user help


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Smiles n' grins said:


> SDFOX 7 -- it's nice to have a Windows 95 user help


No problem. I like 95 because it is much faster than 98, and NOT all programs for 98 will definitely run on 95. Plus, not a single part on my US-built '96 Gateway has died yet, knock on wood.

PS Microsoft's Windows 95 page is non-existant but you can always access downloads for Windows 95 by accessing the archived Microsoft page at archive.org: Windows 95

(Dec 05 2001 is recommended as this was the last date archived before MS dropped support; some of the newer Windows 98 pages have proven to be corrupted)


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, the archive paste will be _perfect_ once I get the 95 back up.

But, like usual, there's a bump in the road. When I put a floppy drive on one XP I have, it doesn't seem to ever be able to read the floppy. What's up?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If the old PC can boot from CD, you can get a bootable MS-DOS CD here http://www.bootdisks.us/ms-dos/5/ms-dos-bootable-cd-images.html
The image includes edit so you can edit the system files. Hate to use a CD for a 1.2 MB image but if the floppy doesn't work...

Can you take the Win95 drive out and put it in the XP Machine? You can access the drive that way perhaps.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Amazing! CD images for 95! Excellent find! Thank you very much!



> Can you take the Win95 drive out and put it in the XP Machine? You can access the drive that way perhaps.


I can try that. Of course, I'll need to set the jumper to slave (after a little hard drive trouble I've had, I can remember to do that )


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

TheOutcaste,

Good links.

Smiles n' grins didn't tell us which version of Win95 he is running. If it is the newer one he might need the Win95 version B with support for FAT32, which I believe is also called DOS 7.0. I know in the past on Windows 3.1 if you didn't use the right version of DOS boot disk it sometimes wouldn't let you continue. If so it's available here


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

you're right SDFOX 7. Since Win95 OSR2 included some USB support I was assuming he had the earlier version that was FAT only. And we all know about assuming

FAT32 support was added with MS-DOS 7.1. An image for that (full install plus some nice addons no less) can be found here MSDOS 7.1. Scroll down to the Installation CD ISO image link. When you boot with it, choose option 1 to install, then cancel on the first screen and it will drop you to a command prompt.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Just noticed edit is not available on the 7.1 disk before it's installed. You can use the 6.22 version but you might have to copy it onto a floppy, or you can use the copy on the hard drive (C:\Windows\Command I believe)


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the ISOs, they work (I think).

Now when I put the one for 95b in, it wants to read drive A. I took out the floppy drive, so there is no drive A. And the boot sequence in BIOS also changed from CDROM, A, C to A, C, SCSI. Interpretation please?

And should I also get one of the DOS bootdisks instead?


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

> Ok. Thanks for the ISOs, they work (I think)


Check that. When I burned the 95b ISO, it tried to boot it and gets one of two messages:

DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

or

Device Driver not found: 'BANANA'
No valid CDROM device drivers selected.

or

The following file is missing or corrupted: CD1.SYS
There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line 5
Device Driver not found: 'BANANA'
No valid CDROM device drivers selected.

OR, If I'm lucky enough, it does load everything up, but then puts a A:\ command line. What do I need to do now?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Smiles n' grins said:


> Check that. When I burned the 95b ISO, it tried to boot it and gets one of two messages:
> ...


Not sure which ISO you are referring to here. The ones I posted links to are for DOS, and the link SDFOX 7 posted was for bootdisk.com which has an exe to create a 95B boot floppy, not CD, so I'm confused by the "95b ISO", but it sounds like the system is having a hard time reading the cd and getting errors.

First i need to know which ISO you are using. Also, does the Win95 machine have a floppy drive? If the ISO images aren't working too well, we might be able to make a Win95 boot disk on the Win95 system if we can get to an A:> prompt just once, then use it instead of the CD.

Once you are at an A:\> prompt, you can hopefully access the hard drive to remove the entries that try to load the driver that is causing the problem and to find the KRNL386.exe. If you are not familiar with DOS commands we'll just have to take it a step at a time.
The following assumes that Windows was installed to the default C:\Windows folder. If not, adjust the commands as needed:

Once booted to the A:\> prompt, type the following:
*set path=%path%;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\Command
set comspec=C:\Windows\Command.com
C:
dir krnl386.exe /s*
This last will try to find the krnl386 file on your system. If it's in the right place, you should see something like this:

```
Volume in drive C is WIN95B_VM
 Volume Serial Number is 1906-0AFC

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM

KRNL386  EXE       126,944  08-24-96 11:11a KRNL386.EXE
         1 file(s)        126,944 bytes

Total files listed:
         1 file(s)        126,944 bytes
         0 dir(s)     362,020,864 bytes free
C:\>
```
If it's in the wrong folder, it will need to be moved. If it can't find the file, we will have to extract it from the Win95 CD. Use the following command, replacing X with the drive letter of your CD-ROM. (The drive letter might be different than what it normally is due to booting with the ISO file on the CD. You can put the Win95 CD in, then do DIR X:, trying different letters for X until you find it.)

*extract /L c:\windows\system x:\win95\win95_04.cab krnl386.exe*

You can use the MSDOS EDIT program to edit your startup files to remove any reference to the USB driver you installed.
at the C:\> prompt type EDIT <filename> and the file will load
startup files to look at are:
config.sys
autoexec.bat
c:\Windows\system.ini

Check these files for any reference to the USB driver. You can add *REM* or *;* (semicolon) to the start of any line to disable it.
As you probably won't have a mouse, you access the menus by pressing the ALT key, then the first letter of the menu, then use the arrow keys, or the highlighted letter to choose. To save a file for example, you would press *ALT F S*
You should also be able to save any of these files to a floppy to move to your XP system (assuming you can get the XP system can read from a floppy). Then you can post them here if you have questions about what needs to be disabled.

You can also just rename config.sys and autoexec.bat to config.old and autoexec.old to try booting with out them.

Got to go for now, hope that will get you started at least.

jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

> Not sure which ISO you are referring to here. The ones I posted links to are for DOS, and the link SDFOX 7 posted was for bootdisk.com which has an exe to create a 95B boot floppy, not CD, so I'm confused by the "95b ISO", but it sounds like the system is having a hard time reading the cd and getting errors.


I found a 95b ISO on the site that someone listed with the DOS ISOs. I don't know who, but I got one.

Ok. I searched for krnl386.exe...not found. So I tried extracting it from the Win95 CD. It said:

ERROR: Cannot open file: X:\win95\win95_04.cab
(Whereas X:\ was a CD drive, I tried both)

I don't know what the driver is I'm looking for, so it's kind of hard to pinpoint. Under which heading should I look?

It doesn't extract. And yes, my 95b computer has a floppy drive, but none of the XPs I have at my disposal have them.

Thanks to everyone who's stuck with me so far...it's been a big help. :up:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Smiles n' grins said:


> ...
> ERROR: Cannot open file: X:\win95\win95_04.cab
> (Whereas X:\ was a CD drive, I tried both)
> ...


That's saying it can't find the file on the CD. Either it's having trouble reading the CD, or the path and/or filename are different than mine. Mine is an OEM disk, but I thought the cabinet files were pretty much the same on the different versions.
You can search the hard drive -- the cabinet files may have been copied there at some point. *DIR C:\*.cab /s*. If they are there, just substitute that path in the extract command.
If not, let's search the CD and find where they are. Put the Win95 CD into one of the drives, then switch to the drive and use DIR to search for the cabinet files:
*X:
DIR *.cab /s /p* (/p does page at a time so it won't all scroll off the screen)
This is the result on mine:

```
Directory of D:\demos\PACMAN

ARCADE1  CAB     2,072,734  05-01-97 12:14p ARCADE1.CAB
         1 file(s)      2,072,734 bytes

Directory of [B][COLOR="Red"]D:\win95[/COLOR][/B]  <--[I]Look for this path[/I]-->

[COLOR="Blue"]MINI     CAB[/COLOR]       441,905  05-01-97 12:14p MINI.CAB
[COLOR="Blue"]PRECOPY1 CAB[/COLOR]       480,768  05-01-97 12:14p PRECOPY1.CAB
[COLOR="Blue"]PRECOPY2 CAB[/COLOR]     1,237,083  05-01-97 12:14p PRECOPY2.CAB
WIN95_02 CAB       464,896  05-01-97 12:14p win95_02.cab
WIN95_03 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_03.cab
WIN95_04 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_04.cab
WIN95_05 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_05.cab
WIN95_06 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_06.cab
WIN95_07 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_07.cab
WIN95_08 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_08.cab
WIN95_09 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_09.cab
WIN95_10 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_10.cab
WIN95_11 CAB     1,716,224  05-01-97 12:14p win95_11.cab
Press any key to continue . . .
```
We need the Directory name that contains the mini.cab and 2 precopyX.cab files, D:\Win95 on mine
also note the names of the WIN95_XX CAB files. Yours may be WIN95XX CAB without the underscore, or something else.
Once you find that directory, switch to it using *CD WIN95*
Now we try to extract. I've changed the command slightly so it will scan all the cab files to find the krnl386 file
*extract /A /L C:\windows\system win95_02.cab krnl386.exe*
replace the win95_02.cab with the name of the first Win95 cab on your disk. This should list the name of each cab file, then will list and extract the krnl386.exe file once it finds it, then will continue listing the rest of the cab files.

I also zipped the krnl386.exe file from my disk and attached it, but without a floppy you would have to burn it to a CD, and Win95 may not be able to read a CD that hasn't been finalized. (I hate to use a CD for just one file, but that's just me)
The file date on mine is 08-24-96. If you do a DIR of C:\Windows\System, most of your files should have the same, or later date. If most of the dates are 07-11-95, then you actually have Win95A and this file might not work.



Smiles n' grins said:


> ...
> I don't know what the driver is I'm looking for, so it's kind of hard to pinpoint. Under which heading should I look?
> ...


Guess they couldn't just put a "usbdriver=" line in, could they The likely sections in system.ini are boot and 386. The lines in red (drivers= and device=) are the most likely places. The drivers and drivers32 section on mine all have audio/video related entries, but something could be added there for USB, so check those as well. You can always search the file name on the web to see what it is. http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/ has a pretty complete list.
I've copied those sections from my system.ini below. This is from a clean install of Win95B. 

```
[boot]
system.drv=system.drv
[COLOR="Red"]drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv[/COLOR]
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
[COLOR="Red"]device=*vshare
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*vpowerd[/COLOR]
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
woafont=dosapp.fon
[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll
[drivers32]
VIDC.IV41=ir41_32.ax
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
MSACM.MSNAUDIO=msnaudio.acm
```


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

> That's saying it can't find the file on the CD. Either it's having trouble reading the CD, or the path and/or filename are different than mine. Mine is an OEM disk, but I thought the cabinet files were pretty much the same on the different versions.


The cabinent files are the same...I checked on my XP. But (as all normal people do, and I must admit I'm normal  ) I failed to noticed when I put the boot cd in that the drives were *not* D:\ and E:\ , they changed to R:\ and S:\ 

Anyway, now that I figured that out, it *did* find the right .cab file. But, being a Windows  , it now won't let me extract. I type exactly

S:\>extract /A /L c:\windows\system win95_04.cab krnl386.exe
*OR* extract /L C:\Windows\System S:\win95\win95_04.cab krnl386.exe

*BUT*, it says

Bad commad or file name

Here's a picture I took. Perhaps you can spot some error I made.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you type these commands first:
*set path=%path%;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\Command
set comspec=C:\Windows\Command.com
*
if you don't do the set path command, you'll have to specify the path to the extract command:
*C:\Windows\system\extract /L C:\Windows\System S:\win95\win95_04.cab krnl386.exe*

The comspec command tells the system where to look for command.com. If you remove the boot CD to access the WIn95 CD, and it needs to access command.com, it will look to the boot CD. Changing this to point to the hard drive avoids playing musical CDs, but if you have 2 CD drives, you can leave the boot CD in one and not worry about the set comspec= command

HTH
Jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

No. I forgot to. But I had just rebooted when I remembered. So, I check S: to make sure it was the right drive (it still was) and I entered those commands and tried to extract *again*. Once again, there was the good ol' Bad command or file name which I'm getting used to seeing.

Here's more pictures. I just can't see what's wrong....



> Warning -- Windows spoken here. (Rated R for Strong Language and Violence -- When your Windows PC flies through a window, that's violent, right?)


Yeah, I'm getting close to that.
And yes, I'm still on the boot disk.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

*set path=%path%;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\Command* not *C:\Windows\System*

My bad, I put C:\Windows\system\extract /L C:\Windows\System S:\win95\win95_04.cab krnl386.exe and that should have been command. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, I think you had it right earlier, I just didn't notice the change. Oh well. Life goes on 

Anyway, I got the commands in and (hooray!) it finally began to extract. *But*, as my luck should have it, it got an error about General Failure reading drive n.

Since my camera seems to work for the first time in forever, I took some more pictures and I hope they give any light to this horrible situation.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm, it's not liking the command.com for some reason. Ok, I see. I messed up again. 

try it with this *set comspec=c:\command.com*

I have no idea why I was thinking it was with the rest of the DOS commands. Senility setting in I guess

if that doesn't do it, try without the set comspec= command. If you are using the same CD drive that you booted with, it may complain that it can't find command.com, then you have to put the boot cd back in.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok. I got the krnl386.exe in there (yay) but........for no use.
I tried to boot into safe mode, but to no use. My computer shut down as soon as I tried. It said something for almost a quarter of a second before the wonderful It's now safe to shut off your computer popped up. I recorded the whole sequence, and after a little interpreting, I think it said

Error loading KERNEL. You must reinstall Windows. 

It won't boot into safe mode or normally. My only hope now is that it's been a virus the whole time, and that there's a boot CD that has virus scanners on there, or that I can reinstall Windows without losing all my data.

Options?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/146419
Next file, kernel32.dll

Did you try F8 then choose *Command prompt only*? That might let you in to a c:\ prompt, and you won't need to type the comspec= line, and probably not the path line.

If you get to the C:\> using *Command prompt only*, type *set* then hit enter. if *Path=c:\Windows;C:\Windows\Command* is in the list (there may be other folders in the statement) you can go straight to extracting.
*cd\windows\system
ren kernel32.dll kernel32.xxx <--- may get error file can't be found, that's ok
extract /L C:\Windows\System S:\win95\win95_17.cab kernel32.dll*

if the prompt shows *c:\Windows\System>* you can use *extract S:\win95\win95_17.cab kernel32.dll
*
without the L switch files are extracted to the current directory, so you have to be sure that is where you are at.

There may be several files we'll need to extract, and we still need to try and find where the driver that caused all this is loading, and comment it out.
If you get to a C:\ prompt though, you can use Edit to edit the files
While in the root (C:\>)
EDIT Config.sys
EDIT Autoexec.bat
CD Windows
EDIT system.ini

ALT+F to open the file menu, arrows to navigate (or type highlited letter)

You can always take pictures and post them if you aren't sure what to look for. Not sure I know, but I can always look and search.

Jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Simply amazing! You just seem to know it all!!!

I tried to do the extracting (again), but it seems every time I do it regular command prompt it never extracts. So I decided to type it all out and get all the drivers in here.


```
[boot]
system.drv=system.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
SCRNSACE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DTEXT1.SCR

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=

[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102 or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=RAGE 128 Pro
mouse.drv=Compaq Mouse
system.drv=Standard PC

[386Enh]
DEVICE=VSHARE.386
device=*vshare
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
display=*vdd,*vflatd
mouse=*mouse
woafont=dosapp.fon
device=*vpowerd
keyboard=*vkd
device=*enable

[power.drv]

[drivers]
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm

[iccvid.drv]

[mciqeq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
MPEGvideo=mciqtz.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv

[NonWindowsApp]

[vcache]

[display]

[nwnp32]

[MSNP32]

[Macx]

[drivers32]
VIDC.IV41=ir41_32.dll
MSACM.msg711=msg711.asm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.msvc=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrele32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.dll
MSACM.MSNAUDIO=msnaudio.acm
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
```
That was the system.ini. The config.sys was


```
REM  ******CD-ROM******
DEVICE=C:\CDROM\CDROMDRV.SYS /D:CDROM001 /UDMA /Q


DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\SETVER.EXE
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DOS=HIGH
```
Thanks for analyzing and helping me out. And are there any anti-virus boot CDs for 95?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, so we can now boot to Command prompt only:up:
What happened when you tried extracting the kernel32.dll file? What error did you get if any?
If it was no matching file, then it could be your cabinet files are organized differently, or could be a typo. I'm constantly typing kernal32.dll instead of kernel32.dll

Let's do this, we'll make a little batch file so you don't have to type the entire command every time
Boot to the c:> prompt
type *CD WINDOWS\COMMAND* and enter
enter *EDIT FILEX.BAT*<-- Doesn't have to be FILEX, you can make it FX for example
Type the following in the EDIT window and hit enter. (Make sure the S is the correct drive letter for the CD-ROM drive):

```
C:\windows\system\extract /A /L C:\windows\system [COLOR="Red"]S[/COLOR]:\win95\win95_02.cab %1
```
hit ALT, F, S to save the file
Now to extract a file to the C:\windows\system folder, just type *filex <filename>*, for example:
FILEX kernel32.dll
This will search all the cabs until it finds the right one and extract the file.
If we need to put something in a different folder, we'll have to do it the long way.

Except for the video and mouse your system.ini looks like mine, and I see nothing unusual in the config.sys file. I'd guess this system was upgraded from win 3.1 though.
Was there nothing in the autoexec.bat file?
We also need to check the following sections in the win.ini file, in particular the load= and run= lines
win.ini is in C:\Windows

```
[windows]
load=
run=
[Devices]
```
It's possible that a new section has been added. Search for load= or run= in other sections (ALT,F, S in EDIT)
This is the list of sections from my win.ini file:
[windows]
[Desktop]
[intl]
[fonts]
[FontSubstitutes]
[Compatibility]
[Compatibility32]
[mci extensions]
[MCICompatibility]
[mciavi]
[ModuleCompatibility]
[Pscript.Drv]
[Extensions]
[Ports]
[embedding]
[Devices]
[PrinterPorts]
[Sounds]
[colors]

Something else to try, is a step-by-step confirmation, #5 on the startup list.
say N to process the system registry, Y to everything else until you get to load all windows drivers and say N. That should get you into safe mode. If not, we might get a clue from the bootlog.txt file that it will create in the root of the C:\drive. If it fails, boot back to a C:\ prompt and use edit to view the log (EDIT Bootlog.txt). The last few lines from that will tell us how far it got before the error.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Smiles n' grins said:


> ... And are there any anti-virus boot CDs for 95?


Norton/Symantec CD used to be bootable so you could scan your system. You could also make a floppy disk set to scan with, but it was extremely slow, as it runs in real mode instead of protected mode.
CA Internet Security 2007 is not a bootable disk.
I don't know about other AntiVirus CDs.

The Ultimate Boot CD 4 Windows has several Antivirus and Antispyware programs on it. I've never tried it on an older system as the only old system I have that supports booting from CD won't boot from any CD. It freezes, or says files are corrupt. Probably a bad CD-ROM drive, but I don't have a real reason to fix it yet.
It should work though, as the system requirements are minimal:

100Mhz CPU
128Mb RAM
500Mb Hard drive with at least 100Mb free
2Mb VGA graphics card
Keyboard and Mouse
I think it's well worth the time to download and make a disk.

F-prot for DOS can be used from boot floppies, but it is no longer available from Frisk software, so updates to the definitions are not likely. It's still available online though, as well as instructions for making boot floppies. Google it, or here's a couple sites to get started.
http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/avbootdisk/avboot.htm
http://www.claymania.com/f-prot.html

Jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Did you get a chance to check the drivers?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Smiles n' grins said:


> Did you get a chance to check the drivers?


Didn't see anything in system.ini that is not there with a clean Win95B install. Same with config.sys


TheOutcaste said:


> ...
> Was there nothing in the autoexec.bat file?
> We also need to check the following sections in the win.ini file, in particular the load= and run= lines
> win.ini is in C:\Windows
> ...


Need to check autoexec.bat and those 2 sections in win.ini.
And need to figure out why kernel32.dll won't extract. What error did you get when you tried to extract that file?


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I checked win.ini and it said in those sections

```
[windows]
load=C:\MEDIA95\vi_grm.exe
run=
NullPort=none
device=Epson Action Laser 1500,HPPCLSMS,LPT1:

[devices]
Epson Action Laser 1500,HPPCLSMS,LPT1:
HP Deskjet 560C Printer,DESKJETC,LPT1:
```
And yes, I'm sorry I didn't say, but the autoexec.bat was empty.

The error...hmmmmm...I'll have to get back to you about that...


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

load=C:\MEDIA95\vi_grm.exe
This is part of the monitor driver for Trio2x/3x video cards, so that's ok.
The printers both show LPT1.
The 560 doesn't have a USB interface (at least mine doesn't), and the Epson documentation doesn't show a USB interface as an option, so those should both be ok.

I'm not seeing anything that is loading USB drivers here. There may be something being loaded from the registry. It could just be the last item you tried to install crashed and corrupted a few windows files, krnl386.exe and kernel32.dll, and maybe a few others.

So, just need to get to the point we can at least get into Safe mode


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Hallelujah!!! Into safe mode!!!

Windows says it's a virus, and that the master boot has been modified, so I'm getting avast! to scan for viruses. However, since none of my computers ever seem to be able to read a floppy drive, I have to burn it to CD. CDs don't work in safe mode, and apparently, neither does the internet. Is there a command to copy it from the CD and put it on the hard drive?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Your config.sys loads the CDROM driver (DEVICE=C:\CDROM\CDROMDRV.SYS /D:CDROM001 /UDMA /Q), but your autoexec.bat is empty. So the CD-ROM can't be accessed from the command prompt. That's why you couldn't extract kernel32.dll.
Was the error you got when trying to extract kernel32.dll *Invalid Drive Specification*?

Safe Mode bypasses the config.sys and autoexec.bat files, so you can't access the CD-ROM, but we can trick it.

First, add the following to your autoexec.bat file and save it. When you reboot, you should be able to access the CD-ROM from the command prompt to do the extract for kernel32.dll.
*MSCDEX.EXE /D:CDROM001
*
This will use the first available letter, probably D: If you want to specify a drive letter, use this:
*MSCDEX.EXE /D:CDROM001 /L:X
*

You can try booting to option 4, Safe Mode with Network Support, that loads the network stack and should let you get online, unless network support needs something that is still not working.
You can also boot to the command prompt and type *fdisk /MBR* to re-write the Master Boot Record. *I would do this by booting with the Win95B.iso CD you made. If the MBR is infected, using fdisk /MBR after booting to the hard drive might not work.*
Note the Warnings from FDISK /MBR rewrites the Master Boot Record
WARNINGS
Do not use this command if any of the following conditions exists:

The disk was partitioned using the Storage Dimensions SpeedStor utility with its /bootall option.
More than four partitions exist.
Certain dual-boot programs are in use.

To get into Safe Mode with CD-ROM support, choose option 5, step-by-step confirmation and make the following choices:
Process the system registry [Enter=Y,Esc=N]? *N*
Create a startup log file (BOOTLOG.TXT) [Enter=Y,Esc=N]? *N*
Process your startup device drivers (CONFIG.SYS) [Enter=Y,Esc=N]? *Y*

Enter *Y* for each line in CONFIG.SYS
Process your startup command file (AUTOEXEC.BAT) [Enter=Y,Esc=N]? *Y*

Enter *Y* for each line in AUTOEXEC.BAT
When the MSCDEX line is run, it will display the drive letter of the CD ROM
*Device D: = Driver CDROM001 unit 0*
WIN [Enter=Y,Esc=N]? *Y*

Jerry


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

ahh....much better...in safe mode, installed avast! antivirus but now it requires a dll that I got but have no clue where it goes.

mfc71.dll I tried Google, no help.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump. Anyone?

My best guesses would be in C: (as in _C:\mfc71.dll_), C:\system\mfc71.dll, or C:\system32\mfc71.dll.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Most programs will run if the dll is put in the same folder as the program. Windows95 has several MFCXX files in Windows system.
You may have to run (from the same folder the dll is in) regsvr32 mfc71.dll to register the file
might have to spell out the path to regsvr32 : c:\windows\system\regsvr32 mfc71.dll

However, this link suggests the dll is part of an adware program that tracks your browsing:
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/mfc71/

Smiles n' grins, are you installing Avast 4 from the CD, or did you get ahold of the BART cd?

I'm currently installing Avast 4 on my win95 system to see if it also asks for the mfc71.dll (which I don't have)


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Avast4.7 installed the mfc71.dll into C:\Windows\System. Didn't prompt me for it at all. Only hitch was I forgot to select safe mode with network, so it couldn't update.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I have mfc71.dll, and there was another one mentioned, a shlwapi.dll, which I also have, but when I try to run avast! it still doesn't work.

Hey SDFOX! Thanks for the archive pages! That's something I needed.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

It says somthing like shlwapi.dllURLSCAPE: but cuts off...


----------

